# USV-Bypass-Schalter



## Nico99 (26 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte für USV-Anlage ein Bypass-Schalter einbauen, der mir be Betätigung den Abgang zur Anlage von USV trennt und auf "normales" Netz vor USV schaltet. Das ganze soll natürlich schnell passieren, damit meine Anlage nicht abstürtzt. Das ganze brauche ich 1-phasig.
Kennt jemand solche Schalter? Am besten wäre eins für Türeinbau...

bis dann,
Nico


----------



## Praios (26 Juni 2006)

Hi
http://www.google.de
Suchwortkombination: usv + bypass schalter
Direkt das erste Ergebniss wählen


----------



## Nico99 (26 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ja, solche Kisten bitten viele Firmen an, auch die USV-Hersteller. Ich brauche jedoch nur den Schalter, da den Kasten / Schaltschrank habe ich schon. Und Geld für gesamte Kiste ausgeben und dann nur denn Schalter ausbauen und Rest in Tonne werfen will ich nicht...

bis dann,
Nico


----------



## argv_user (26 Juni 2006)

Ich könnte mir denken, dass in den Kästen auch noch Elektronik drin ist.
Wenn nicht täte es ja ein einfacher Wechsler, was ich aber nicht recht glauben kann.


----------



## M_K (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

einfach mal bei Kraus + Naimer anfragen, die haben Umschalter mit unterbrechungsfreier Umschaltung. Habe so ein Ding mal als 400A Gerät in einen Schaltschrank für ein RZ eingebaut.

Möller müsste so etwas auch im Programm haben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Werner54 (27 Juni 2006)

*Synchronisieren nicht mehr nötig?*



			
				Nico99 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche jedoch nur den Schalter, da den Kasten / Schaltschrank habe ich schon. Und Geld für gesamte Kiste ausgeben und dann nur denn Schalter ausbauen und Rest in Tonne werfen will ich nicht...


Hoppla,

bitte nicht ausprobieren, bevor die Phasenlage, die Spannung (und das Drehfeld, entfällt hier) übereinander stimmen. Für diese Umschaltaufgabe sind Synchronisiergeräte erforderlich, (oder ein Nomex-Schutzanzug). Trotzdem würde der gesamte Schaltschrank ziemlich schnell in der Tonne landen, Lichtbögen sind kein Spaß!


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Juni 2006)

Sinn und Zweck einer USV ist eigentlich auch, kleinere Aussetzer und Störungen in der Versorgung auszubügeln, Überspannungen von der nachgeschalteten Elektronik abzuhalten. Von daher würde mich interessieren: welchen Sinn sollte der Bypass machen?


----------



## M_K (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

@ werner 54

Synchronisiergeräte machen nur bei Generatoren sinn, wo man die Drehzahl regeln kann, um die Frequenz etc. anzupassen. USV-Anlagen besitzen dafür keinen Steuereingang, da die Regelung intern erfolgt und das Normalnetz kann man sowiso nicht regeln.

@ Nico99

Frage mal bei deinem USV Hersteller nach, der kann Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Uns wurde der Schaltertyp auch Vorgegeben und es funktioniert seit 10 Jahren Problemlos, da die Versorgung der USV und die Bypassversorgung identisch sind.
Der USV-Hersteller wollte mit dem externen Schalter bezwecken, das er Reparaturen am komplett spannungsfreien Gerät ausführen kann. Beim internen Bypass-Schalter liegt ja leider immer noch Netzspannung am Gerät an.

Gruß
M_K


----------



## Werner54 (27 Juni 2006)

*Usv*

@M_K

Die Syncronisation von Netzbetrieb auf USV-Betrieb bei ausgefallenem Netz ist wirklich nicht kompliziert, aber von Batteriebetrieb bei ungefähr 50 Hz auf das Netz zu schalten, ohne wenigstens hinzuschauen, ist mutig.


----------



## Nico99 (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher würde mich interessieren: welchen Sinn sollte der Bypass machen?


 
Wenn ich die USV-Anlage warten muss (und das muss ich regelmässig) oder Batterien wechseln muss, dann finde ich es ziemlich blöd, die Anlage runterfahren zu müssen (Anlage hat mehrere PC´s, die als Router oder als Prozessleitsysteme fundieren.) Dabei handelt es sich um fernbediente Schleusen, wo ich auch auf Verfügbarkeit der Schleuse auch draufachten muss.
Mit Phasenlage dürfte es ja keine Problemme geben, denn umschalten werde ich im Netzbetrieb, und nicht im Batteriebetrieb, und somit überbrücke ich die USV und schalte dabei gleichzeitig den Ausgang der USV weg, damit die USV rückwärts keine Spannung bekommt.

bis dann,
Nico


----------



## lefrog (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann, aber meines Wissen nach gibt es zwei Arten von USV-Anlage - online und offline USVs.

Die Online-USV ist so verschaltet, dass eine permanenta Wandlung des Netzstromes "durch" die Batterie an die Last erfolgt. Dadurch hat man keine Umschaltzeiten aber auch eine höhere Verlustleitung im Netzbetrieb.

Die Offline-USV arbeitet so, dass sie nur im Bedarfsfall, also bei Stromausfall, die Batterie mit der Last verbindet. Dadurch hat man aber eine geringe Umschaltzeit, dafür aber so gut wie keine Verluste.

Irgendwas einfach zu brücken denke ich ist nur bei einer Offline-USV ohne bedenken möglich, da bei dieser Variante bei Netzversorgung keine Phasenverschiebung zwischen Eingang und Ausgang vorhanden ist. So eine Phasenverschiebung zwischen Ein- und Ausgang entsteht hingegen bei einer Online-USV schon aus der reinen Funktion.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## knabi (28 Juni 2006)

Größere Online-USVen haben einen internen Bypass-Schalter. Mit diesem wird der Eingang mit dem Ausgang der USV gleichgeschaltet, danach kann man den externen Bypass durchschalten, um anschließend den Ein- und den Ausgang der USV vom Netz zu trennen. Rückschalten geht  entsprechend umgekehrt.
Allerdings benötigt man mindestens 3 Schalter dafür und muß die Reihenfolge der Schalthandlungen unbedingt einhalten. Dafür kann man absolut unterbrechungsfrei die USV für Wartungszwecke vom Netz nehmen. Einen einfachen Umschalter kann ich mir zumindest für größere USV-Anlagen nicht vorstellen.

Gruß

Holger


----------

